# WTB: Seiko new Turtle



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

@mitadoc

There's one up right now at a very good price...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104196-fs-seiko-srp773-blue-turtle-reissue/&do=embed


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Krispy said:


> @mitadoc
> 
> There's one up right now at a very good price...
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104196-fs-seiko-srp773-blue-turtle-reissue/&do=embed


 We already talked about it. I don`t need another blue watch.

Thanks anyway.

Dimitar


----------

